
Posterous Adds Theme Support; Continues To Grow  - zaveri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/17/posterous-adds-theme-support-continues-to-grow/
======
thorax
dupe of direct announcement: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=828551>

